# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Подозрение на шифровальщик.

## Alyce

Добрый день.
Я получил письмо якобы от Сбербанка. Вот скриншот:
шифровальщик.jpg
При нажатии на ссылки скачивается один и тот же файл Mailgo.zip внутри которого JavaScript с именем document_1543_CREDIT_#346875_17.01.17.js

Нужен ли кому-то этот файл для анализа? Как его правильно передать?

PS. Я не пострадал.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

> Нужен ли кому-то этот файл для анализа? Как его правильно передать?


Загрузите по ссылке http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php?tid=37678

----------


## Alyce

Загрузил.
А вот что он показывает:

Шифровальщик-2.png

----------

